

This is Tesla's first battery swap station - gtCameron
https://gigaom.com/2015/01/29/this-is-teslas-first-battery-swap-station-photos/

======
greglindahl
It will be interesting to see how much this gets used -- I normally run in for
cappuccino while I'm supercharging, so the value of a 2-minute swap is less
than you might think.

